# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Ostrom - by Wingshaw

## Ilanthar

*Ostrom*


*Created in : Photoshop*

*Review*
Well-known member and contributor of the guild, Wingshaw has already proved his great talent for elaborate and splendid hand drawn cities (see the Cities of Pyrus or Brightwater). This time, he set the pens aside and gave a try with digital painting for this incredible regional map.
Once again, his incredible patience and dedication to his work has payed off beyond expectations. The painterly style, emulated from Viking's work, is a delight and the impressive mountains, the cartouche, and delicate details are all proof of Wingshaw's perfectionism.

*Finished map*
*WIP*

----------


## Naima

Well Deserved !

----------


## MistyBeee

Congrats Wingshaw ! Amazing work !!  :Smile:

----------


## J.Edward

Congrats George  :Very Happy: 
A wonderful piece.

----------


## Mouse

Yay!

So very well deserved.

A gorgeous map - congratulations  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tonquani

Congratulations, an excellent map.  Love it!

----------


## ThomasR

That's a well deserved acknowledgement of your genius George  :Wink:

----------


## ChickPea

Congrats, Wingshaw. This is a fantastic map, and more than worthy of a CC Award.

----------


## Wingshaw

Thank you very much everyone!! I feel honoured to be given this CC, and proud to be part of such a great community  :Smile: 

Wingshaw

----------


## Warlin

Congrats Wingshaw. This wonderfull painterly Map deserved its CC award.

----------


## Wingshaw

Thanks Warlin  :Smile: 

Wingshaw

----------


## Shall Teclex

Such a beautiful style, Wingshaw, it's a pure pleasure to see this map exhibited in the CC gallery!

----------


## LunaNova

Congratulations
You Map is stunning

----------


## LunaNova

Beautiful work

----------


## Wingshaw

Thanks Shall and Luna  :Smile: 

Wingshaw

----------


## Texas Jake

I like your mountains, especially the way you did the foothills. Foothills often look awkward on many of the maps I view, but yours look very natural and convincing. You have quite a few settlements, the labeling must have taken quite some time. I like your font choice. Splendid map.

----------


## Inarius

Very nice map, all in shades of blue and green !

----------


## AliceBlackBow

Congratulations!

----------


## Cookiegod

I'm someone who really struggles with my own maps, and I frequently look for inspiration on this site. This map did teach me a lot, and it does look very nice. Kudos to the maker and congrats.

----------


## Wingshaw

Thank you  :Smile: 

Wingshaw

----------


## GammaPSCS

This is absolutely stunning. :O I came around to check out what possibilities there are for creating some maps and.. I have to admit.. I did not know what to expect. Seeing a map like this absolutely blew my mind. Wonderful work!

----------


## Solanchi

That's one fancy looking map!

----------

